# Dahlander-Motor an FU?



## Air-Wastl (2 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,
mein Kunde hat sich eine gebrauchte Maschine gekauft und
will die jetzt angeschlossen haben! Hab einen Motor daran gefunden
der über einen FU angeschlossen ist.

Der Motor hat auf dem Klemmbrett aber 9 Pole und nicht 6 und war 
wie folgt angeschlossen:

o-o-o Ua/VaWa
| | |
o o o z/y/x

o o o Ub/Vb/Wb

Hab jetzt die Zuleitung an Ub/Vb/Wb angeschlossen, bin mir aber nicht
sicher ob es wirklich so klappt. Ich glaube aber das die Maschine so
abgeklemmt wurde weil die Brücken bomben fest waren und nur an
Ub/Vb/Wb die Muttern locker aufgeschraubt waren.

Im Deckel vom Anschlusskasten des Motors steht diese Schaltung als YY
beschrieben mit den Worten "hohe Upm"

Kann mir einer sagen ob das alles so passt?

MFG Sebi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Sebi,
das passt schon so, es ist auch möglich. Jetzt habe ich an deiner
Frage nicht ganz verstanden ob du ihn in der hohen Stufe wieder
über einen FU betreiben möchtest?

Wenn nicht solltest du je nach Motorgröße überlegen ob du den 
Antrieb nicht über Stern-Dreieck-Doppelstern anlaufen lässt.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Air-Wastl (2 Dezember 2010)

Also ich will eigentlich nur wie in den Zustand 
bringen in der sie vor dem abklemmen war.
und ich denke das die Maschine so angeschlossen
war.

Es handelt sich dabei im eine Schleifbandmaschine.
Die Drehzahlen sind 700 und par Kaputte und das Doppelte halt ;-)

Wenn ich die dann, wie im oben gezeigten Schaltbild, an den Fu anschliesse sollte die wohl laufen oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2010)

ja das geht, haben wir auch schon sehr oft an Schleifmaschinen
so gelöst. Achte aber da drauf wenn du mit der Drehzahl sehr weit
runter gehst, das der Antrieb auch ausreichend gekühlt wird. 
Ich rate dir zu Fremdlüfter und zusätzlichen Kaltleiter.


----------

